

Meet Li-Fi, the LED-based alternative to household Wi-Fi - professorplumb
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/02/features/the-lightbulb-moment?page=all

======
colanderman
Very cool, but:

 _"We exploit three dimensions," he explains. "Time, frequency and space. No
one has ever done this before."_

That's simply not true: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple-input_multiple-
output>

